# rapporter les paroles des uns aux autres...



## alumnafrancesa

Bonsoir,

J'ai besoin de votre aide pour cette phrase:

*Je déteste Pedro parce qu'il rapporte les paroles des uns aux autres pour semer la discorde.*

*Detesto a Pedro porque devuelva las palabras de los unos a los demás para sembrar las discordia.*


_Merci d'avance._


----------



## Rayines

Hola alumna:Sabés que el francés no es mi fuerte para nada. Es sólo para practicar. Como vi en el diccionario que "rapporter" es también "contar, relatar", ¿no sería: "Detesto/Odio (más común) a Pedro porque les cuenta a los demás lo que otros dicen, para sembrar la discordia"? (Por lo menos en español le veo lógica).


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Tu me dis à chaque fois que le français n'est pas ton fort, mais tu te débrouilles très très bien! Merci.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

J'ai oublié de demander si l'expression "devolver las palabras" est correcte pour "rapporter des paroles"?


----------



## Rayines

alumnafrancesa said:


> J'ai oublié de demander si l'expression "devolver las palabras" est correcte pour "rapporter des paroles"?


Hola: No lo usamos en castellano. Tampoco conozco exactamente la expresión en francés. Por eso yo te puse: "Contar a los los demás lo que otros dicen". Pero esa fue mi propia interpretación. ¿Podrías dar un ejemplo de lo que querés decir, para entender la expresión francesa?


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Il s'agit par exemple d'une personne qui rapporte à une femme que sa meilleure amie la critique, le fait de rapporter ce que sa meilleure amie dit d'elle va entraîner une discorde car après cela elle ira voir sa meilleure amie et se disputer avec elle.Voilà le sens de "rapporter des paroles des uns aux autres pour semer la discorde"


----------



## Rayines

Entonces es como yo pensaba. Sólo que agregaría: "Contar a los demás lo que otros dicen de ellos......". No veo cómo se puede decir de otra forma.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Devolver => rendre (quelque chose)
_Contar _est très bien mais c'est neutre. Si vous utilisez _rapporter _dans le sens de _cafarder _=>  _chivarse_: ... porque se chiva de todo lo que dicen los unos y los otros...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Una expresión muy usada en español : ir con el cuento a alguien, andar en cuentos con la gente.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Una expresión muy usada en español : ir con el cuento a alguien, andar en cuentos con la gente


 
Estoy de acuerdo: "_*ir con el cuento*_" se utiliza a menudo en ese contexto.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: ¡"El cuento" era la madre del borrego!, podría ser: "Detesto a Pedro porque siempre va con cuentos ..........".


----------



## benuroid

Hola a tod@s

Sé que este hilo es algo viejo, pero siempre puede servir. Un "rapporteur", la persona que "cuenta" las palabras o hechos de otros es habitualmente un soplón, un chivato dirían los peninsulares...

Suerte.


----------



## yserien

Líosa, liante, cotilla, cuentista, intrigante, en el hablar popular.
Chivato (mouchard) es otra cosa.


----------



## gatogab

Pedro es un cotillero (copuchento <CL>) y le gusta sembrar cizaña.


----------



## griegopereda

NUEVA PREGUNTA​j'ai une doute avec le mot RAPPORTER. Dans la phrase: "Les constructions pour rapporter des paroles et des pensées". On peut traduire le mot RAPPORTER par "CONTAR"? Merci.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
"contar"... éventuellement.
Je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution dans ce cas ... ¿referir? / ¿dar a conocer?
n'oublie pas de regarder les diverses possibilités dans le dictionnaire rapporter


----------



## griegopereda

Merci jprr. Très bon réponse.


----------



## Paquita

Aquí http://cvc.cervantes.es/literatura/aih/pdf/11/aih_11_1_011.pdf
hablan de discurso reproducido o referido. Tal vez estos verbos se adecúen...si se trata de literatura como parece ser el caso.


----------



## griegopereda

Merci Paquita.


----------

